# Infiniti M35h Sets Guinness World Record for the Fastest Hybrid



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti already claims the new M35h is the world's quickest hybrid with a 0-62 mph time of 5.5 seconds. Now the Japanese luxury automaker can add one more performance credential to the car's list: the Guinness World Record for the fastest hybrid.

The certification was given after auto journalist Tim Pollard of CAR Magazine piloted the luxury hybrid sedan down the 1/4 mile drag course at the UK's Santa Pod strip, setting an average time between the runs of 13.9031. Pollard's best run clocked just 13.8960, with all trap speeds above 100 mph.

The M35h is powered by a 3.5-liter V6 engine making 302-hp and 258 lb-ft of torque, mated to an electric motor that adds 67-hp more. Plus, with all this performance, Infiniti claims a 27-mpg city rating and 29-mpg highway.

More: *Infiniti M35h Sets Guinness World Record for the Fastest Hybrid* on AutoGuide.com


----------

